# Auger belt tension



## Bridge

I have a new Husqvarna used once and the auger slips under any snow load. How do you put tension on the belt. Manual says replace belt if it slips or worn.


----------



## Normex

Bridge said:


> I have a new Husqvarna used once and the auger slips under any snow load. How do you put tension on the belt. Manual says replace belt if it slips or worn.


Remove your belt cover and see if the belt tensioner work well when you press your auger handle, when pressed the belt should be taut and while at it check the condition of your belt even if new. Good Luck


----------



## Shryp

You can look through some of these videos for adjustment tips. Most adjustment in done in 2 ways. Some machines let you loosen a nut on the idler pulley and change the tightness there and some have adjustments on the cable between the handle and the idler. Some use both.

https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73/search?query=adjust+belt


----------



## GTI_Face

I also have a new Husqvarna (ST227P). Started slipping a lot on 3rd use. Opened the cover and there's a lot of debris. Snow was heavy and wet. This is my first snowblower. Is this sort of thing typical or is something up with these new Husqvarnas?


----------

